# New to living in Mexico City, and am looking for friends...



## davidn819mex2m (Jun 26, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've been reading these forums off and on the past four months or so, as I have been preparing for my move. I am a 27 yr old male from the upper midwest, but I am also mexican (born to an American mother...here in DF). So I was raised in the midwest, and the euro admixture of my mother's side got the best of me, so I don't look anything like most hispanics. 

My speaking lvl of spanish is intermediate. It's not the best, but I get by. But that's one of the reasons I am here, to get better. I have lots of family here, and I live in Col. Florida, between southern Insurgentes and Universidad, in Coyoacan.

Going out by myself is intimidating, and doing things with relatives can sometimes be boring. I work part time for a language school teaching english(for just over a month now), and have been living here for two months.

I would like to meet some new friends, and meet up at bars/antros, restaurants, for coffee/drinks/meals. Whatever. For activities I walk and excersise a lot, watch movies, drink, and just hang out.

I am busy with my teaching job, but I also have a lot of free time, and I am in Polanco a few times a week, as well as Centro Reforma area three times a week. I use the metro and the metrobus to get to where I need to go most times. I also do lots of walking, in the Olivo/Insurgentes area, and Viveros/Unviversidad/Coyoacan area, whether it's to to the Palacio, or to a theater, or to Walmart. I can walk to wherever and have everything I need.

So if you have any questions and want to get togethor or drop a comment off here go on ahead, or shoot me a msg.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, David. I'm sure you'll make some good contacts here.


----------



## rebeccagiller (Jul 8, 2009)

*Hi David*

My name is Rebecca, a 27 year old girl from Norway. I moved to mexico city about a month ago and I´m kind of in the same situation as you. I´m going to start studying spanish in august, but meanwhile the days get long sometimes when you don´t know so many here. In what part of the city do you live? I live in Interlomas, if you know where that is. Let me know if you are still looking for someone to have a coffee with )


----------



## davidn819mex2m (Jun 26, 2009)

Interlomas..is that south, southwest of Polanco?? I'm south, south central in Col. Florida, between Insurgentes Sur and Universidad, west of Coyoacan

yes coffee sounds great


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Didn't mean to butt into the conversation, but Interlomas is indeed a bit SW of Polanco.

Mapas de México, Directorio, Tienda Virtual, encuentra calles y direcciones – Guía Roji

Use Codigo Postal or CP 52787 and select any of the 3 colonias to see exactly where Interlomas is, that's where my cousin used to live. It's about 5 km or 8 miles SW of Polanco. Very nice area.

Google Earth is also another option, typing in Huixquilucan Interlomas and you'll also see where it is.


----------



## rebeccagiller (Jul 8, 2009)

Good ) This weekend I´m going away, but what about early next week? I can get to Condesa or Polanko if that is easier. I don´t know the city that well, but if you know any nice places I´m sure I can figure out how to get there.


----------



## davidn819mex2m (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, thanks for the clarification, Rodrigo84. 

rebbecca, it looks like the nearest metro stop constituyentes, directly to the east. 

I know Polanco very well, and have class there early in the AM Monday and Tuesday. I am free after that. Either day works.

I know of a place just a block north of the Metro Station in Polanco to get coffee...it's an open patio euro cafe type joint, on Homero.

Ok, shoot me a msg to correspond on the details, or maybe meeting halfway between Polanco and your area. 

I am at d2m8r9s1 AT g M a i L DOT c.o.m


----------



## bloomfieldtj (Jan 19, 2009)

rebeccagiller said:


> My name is Rebecca, a 27 year old girl from Norway. I moved to mexico city about a month ago and I´m kind of in the same situation as you. I´m going to start studying spanish in august, but meanwhile the days get long sometimes when you don´t know so many here. In what part of the city do you live? I live in Interlomas, if you know where that is. Let me know if you are still looking for someone to have a coffee with )


Rebecca,

I would recommend you make contact with The Newcomers Club of Mexico City. Check out their website. It's a large group of (mainly) women who do all different sorts of things together, coffees, arts & crafts, trips out etc. It's a good way of making friends and getting to know the city. 

Julie


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'd like to join in the fun if you don't mind  I'm a 21 yr old Dutch girl. Living in Calle Puebla, Roma Norte. Moved to DF about three weeks ago for an internship at the Dutch embassy. Have been an 'expat' or better 'exchanger' before, but it's not as easy to meet people when you're working compared to studying, I noticed. 

Looking for more people to hang out with. I like to eat, drink, see, do stuff -within or outside the city- almost everything's fine (although guess I'll skip knitting proposals). On week-days I'm mainly busy working, but weekends I got loads of time.


Would be great to meet up some time. 

@Julie: question for you - is this Newcomer's Club mainly for women with family/kids or also student/young professional


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Marieke. I'm sure you will make some new friends through this forum and other activities, as you settle into your new home in DF. Enjoy Mexico; it is a fascinating place.


----------



## davidn819mex2m (Jun 26, 2009)

Marieke said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like to join in the fun if you don't mind  I'm a 21 yr old Dutch girl. Living in Calle Puebla, Roma Norte. Moved to DF about three weeks ago for an internship at the Dutch embassy. Have been an 'expat' or better 'exchanger' before, but it's not as easy to meet people when you're working compared to studying, I noticed.
> 
> ...


Ditto on the knitting, but being a guy those invites usually don't come my way.

I agree 100% about what you are saying re the relations from working vs studying. It's just hard sometimes, and I am saying that with the fact that I have lots of family here, but I walk/talk/look like any other ******/euro-anglo american. 

I go by your area almost every day for one of my classes, in reforma Centro @ CFE, north of the Hamburgo metrobus stop. I usually stop around the Eurocafe in front of the station 2 hours or so before class to work on things, or the McCafe by the CFE at Reforma and Insurgents (free wireless internet at both locales). So if you are open to meeting up around Polanco in the mornings M-H, that is fine, otherwise since I'm in your area late afternoons we can plan something. 

Oh, I think you said that weekdays do not work. haha. my bad. 

But weekends are good too. I am getting to know the insurgentes Sur area very well, and am aware of a few good pubs and antros in the area, and the area by/around Colonia Florida, where I live.


----------



## bloomfieldtj (Jan 19, 2009)

Marieke said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd like to join in the fun if you don't mind  I'm a 21 yr old Dutch girl. Living in Calle Puebla, Roma Norte. Moved to DF about three weeks ago for an internship at the Dutch embassy. Have been an 'expat' or better 'exchanger' before, but it's not as easy to meet people when you're working compared to studying, I noticed.
> 
> ...


Marieke, The Newcomers Club is open to everyone. Even if you haven't got family/kids, you'll find something to interest you, I'm sure. Go on their website (newcomers.org.mx) and view their club activities section to get an idea of what's on offer. It's give you a start in terms of meeting new people, if nothing else.

Good luck in DF.

Julie


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha, 

yeah, from 6.30 to 18.30 apx I'm working and/or traveling to and from work. It's in Santa Fe.. 

But in the weekend, if anyone's up for a coffee or fruit juice (me encanta Frutas Prohibidas!) during daytime or a beer or wine in the evening, I'm in. Lmk.


----------



## davidn819mex2m (Jun 26, 2009)

Marieke said:


> Haha,
> 
> yeah, from 6.30 to 18.30 apx I'm working and/or traveling to and from work. It's in Santa Fe..
> 
> But in the weekend, if anyone's up for a coffee or fruit juice (me encanta Frutas Prohibidas!) during daytime or a beer or wine in the evening, I'm in. Lmk.


Sounds good. 

That's another thing I love about this country...ze cervesa. I know of a restaurant just 10-15 minutes away where I can my Dos Equis lager for 20 pesos a bottle.


----------



## rebeccagiller (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Julie )

And hi Marieke. I'm not available this weekend, but sounds good some other time. If you guys meet up maybe you can just let me know when or where next time.


----------



## davidn819mex2m (Jun 26, 2009)

Yes, I think I will maybe plan some kind of meet up this weekend or the next, based around a few locales that I know of that will also be easy to get to (Insurgentes sur/Napoles area or Oliva/Francia area of Insurgentes, or Polanco). I'll post some suggestions by Wed or Thurs. But in the meantime if anyone has any ideas feel free to pass 'em along.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

davidn819mex2m said:


> Yes, I think I will maybe plan some kind of meet up this weekend or the next, based around a few locales that I know of that will also be easy to get to (Insurgentes sur/Napoles area or Oliva/Francia area of Insurgentes, or Polanco). I'll post some suggestions by Wed or Thurs. But in the meantime if anyone has any ideas feel free to pass 'em along.



Sounds good, let us know. If it doesn't work out with the big group meet up we can always meet up for a drink with whoever is available Fri or Sat evening


----------



## davidn819mex2m (Jun 26, 2009)

I had a good chat with Rebecca today about a few ideas for these social gatherings. For Friday night I am a little bit busy, but may be able to go out later for a drink, depending on when my engagement will be over (I think I am free after 9pm or so....).

Anyway, Saturday is good. I'm free all day, so I'm good to meet up early in the evening or late in the afternoon. I do have a few ideas - one option for Saturday night is a place that is very nice to go (and I think there's free cover for ladies) called Skybar, on the top floor of WTC. It's a fun and loud place, but very fancy. Dancing, drinks, great view of the city and a little live music too. But that's for later in the night, or for another weekend perhaps. Now, WTC isn't too far from where you are at, Marieke, so meeting up somewhere north of the WTC/Napoles area first for some adult beverages along Insurgentes area (or a place you recommend) is fine for the evening, or to start out.

Also, Just a block or two west of WTC, there is what looks like to be a nice cantina as well, so that is an option.

Marieke, email me at d2m8r9s1 AT g M a i L DOT c.o.m so we can touch base on plans for later this weekend.


----------

